# Portsmouth to Bilbao Ferry



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Please does anyone know where can I park overnight in Portsmouth prior to catching the Ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao en-route to the Alicante area of Spain.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Park at the port. Enter the port as if you were going to check in. On the left is a fence and you can park alongside it probably with many others. Alternatively if you enter the port after the evening/night departure you can overnight in the departure lanes. No problem - I have done it several times.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

Try this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=99896

Solved my problem. We parked at Port Solent from 10pm until 6.30 am and then moved round to the Port. Would not hesitate to do that again if we did not go straight to the Port and wait there as suggested by gelathae.

Doug


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
in the port, get in after 10pm, park in your ferry lane. go to sleep
simples.
tom


----------

